# ENTP Female -- Male Brain in Girl Body with a Dash of Bravado all Wrapped Up in Fun



## gladiatorqueen

Hey folks. Been lurking for a bit late at night and have read some damn insightful posts here. Especially posts from female ENTPs. Longing for Tribe again, so glad I am here. Looking forward to learning more about myself and other types. Just got out of a relationship with an ISFJ (I think), and it was trouble (but, damn he still fascinated me with his damn alpha self), and recently lasted 2 weeks with an ISTP (lord, help me I have never been called arrogant so many times over a 2 week period. Lost count!).

So, a little curtsy, a little bow, and a big wave hello.

GQ :tongue:


----------



## Mr. CafeBot

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings gladiatorqueen and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum gladiatorqueen. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## Ben

Welcome.roud:
Do you like cookies? Mythbusters? Explosions?


----------



## mcgooglian

Welcome to the Cafe. It looks like you'll have to put up with more ISTPs while you're here.:tongue:


----------



## gladiatorqueen

Ben said:


> Welcome.roud:
> Do you like cookies? Mythbusters? Explosions?


All three Mr. Ben.  Especially if all three happen at once.


----------



## gladiatorqueen

mcgooglian said:


> Welcome to the Cafe. It looks like you'll have to put up with more ISTPs while you're here.:tongue:


I actually really liked the guy, but he just couldn't tolerate me, ha. I was too full of myself it would seem. It's one of the things that drives me crazy about it all. If someone CAN get past the cockiness, then they always find a much different person once they take the time to get to know me. Ah, well. NEXT!

Would like to learn more about your type, so glad you responded! :crazy:


----------



## skycloud86

*Welcome to the forum* :happy:


----------



## mcgooglian

gladiatorqueen said:


> I actually really liked the guy, but he just couldn't tolerate me, ha. I was too full of myself it would seem. It's one of the things that drives me crazy about it all. If someone CAN get past the cockiness, then they always find a much different person once they take the time to get to know me. Ah, well. NEXT!
> 
> Would like to learn more about your type, so glad you responded! :crazy:



I could probably give you some competition there. I get called smug all the time and people here have called me narcissistic before. What's wrong with loving yourself?:tongue:


----------



## On the road to Damascus

Welcome aboard...hopefully you will find alot of interesting discussion on the threads...:happy:...and will get some interesting perspective from other people!

Vive la difference!


----------



## Ben

gladiatorqueen said:


> All three Mr. Ben.  Especially if all three happen at once.


That would be awesome!

Hah, it also seems you think I'm male. So far I've tricked 1 person in all of PC into calling me "Mr." :tongue:

Why'd you choose the name gladiatorqueen?


----------



## gladiatorqueen

There is something wrong with loving oneself? Oops
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mcgooglian

Other people seem to think that, but I don't. I love me so much that I check myself out every time I pass by a mirror.:tongue:


----------



## Arion

Welcome gladiatorqueen...
Give me a moment so I can think of something worthwhile to say.

Hmm. 

Oh. Well it is refreshing you like Mythbusters. Do you ever watch those astronomy showings on Discovery/Science channel? I was addicted to those, but my mom cut off TV subscription so now, I suppose, we live off Netflix.
Planet Earth was also plenty good on weekend mornings with some toast. :laughing:


----------



## Thursday

why hello, thar


----------



## Blueguardian

Hi, welcome to PC~~!


----------



## Kevinaswell

Well I just think you're the tits.


----------



## Happy

gladiatorqueen said:


> Hey folks. Been lurking for a bit late at night and have read some damn insightful posts here. Especially posts from female ENTPs. Longing for Tribe again, so glad I am here. Looking forward to learning more about myself and other types. Just got out of a relationship with an ISFJ (I think), and it was trouble (but, damn he still fascinated me with his damn alpha self), and recently lasted 2 weeks with an ISTP (lord, help me I have never been called arrogant so many times over a 2 week period. Lost count!).
> 
> So, a little curtsy, a little bow, and a big wave hello.
> 
> GQ :tongue:



Greetings gladiatorqueen! Welcome to PersonalityCafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum. We hope you have a great time with us. ENTP's are very awesome people, especially the females.roud:


----------



## gladiatorqueen

Kevinaswell said:


> Well I just think you're the tits.


Good one. And I have nice ones too. :tongue:


----------



## gladiatorqueen

Thanks for all the warm and witty welcomes.


----------



## vanWinchester

Welcome to Personality Café!
If you have any (technical) questions or problems about / with the forum, let me know.
I hope you enjoy your stay.


----------

